# How to use a 4 note pattern for soloing creatively and musically



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm going to share with you how you can use an exercise/pattern for "real" lead guitar playing. I am using the pattern I demonstrated in a recent lesson. The more patterns you know, the better you will be off because mixing up different patterns with a variety of rhythms will sound great. You'll get a lot of variation into your phrasing that way. I hope this video will give you insight into how this is can be done.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I really enjoy your videos man. Fun little licks.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Brunz!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Your whole channel is full of fun little snappy riffs and techniques that are easy to grab on to. I like your approach.
Now what I want to know is why does it always sound so much better when you play it


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

I assure you, that's pure luck on my part! I get lucky sometimes.


----------

